# Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head for spring break/Easter week or somewhere else?



## May mom (Jul 23, 2010)

My dd5 is starting kindergarten in the fall, so no more off season vacations for us.  I am trying to figure out a place to go to spring break.  What's MB and HH like around that time?  I'm sure it is too cold to go swimming in the ocean at either, but can you swim in the pools at that time?  Are there amusements open in MB?  Are those areas crowded then?  Should I consider somewhere else on the East Coast that would have fun stuff to do but not Disney?   She's pretty active and can tolerate some museums.  Thanks for any comments.  (I am also posting a similar thought in the western forums re: San Diego/Seattle.)

Naomi


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm sorry i have nothing specificly to contribute...I've got a daughter starting kindergarten this year too...So you don't mind if i watch this thread right?

Before she's even started school i'm starting to realize how difficult its going to be to schedule vacations around the school schedule


----------



## rsackett (Jul 23, 2010)

Easter falls late next year, so weather at both places will be nice.  The ocean will still be cold, but the pools will be nice.  I think it is a wonderful time to hit South Carolina!

Ray


----------



## Flo (Jul 23, 2010)

Personally I think Myrtle Beach has more to offer a small child than Hilton Head. The beach should be wonderful that time of year and although the water is chilly, I've seen tourists take the plunge! There's plenty of indoor things to do-Ripley's Believe it or Not and the aquarium, Dixie Stampede, Carolina Opry and tons of other fun things.


----------



## lweverett (Jul 24, 2010)

I would call Ocean Watch and ask if the children's pool is heated.  If so it is a great pool complex for small children and they also have a nice tree fort play ground.


----------



## jme (Jul 24, 2010)

*indoor*

if it is too cool outside, don't forget the indoor pool....it's quite beautiful and kids have a blast there too.

 All of the new Marriott resorts have very nice indoor pools...Myrtle (Oceanwatch) and Hilton Head (Grande Ocean, Barony, Surfwatch).


----------



## shagnut (Jul 24, 2010)

I agree there are many more things to do in MB but at spring break time it will also be overrun with spring breakers. You should not be bothered by them tho as you will be doing different activities, I just wanted you to be aware. MB is much more honky tonk than HH which is more upscale.  shaggy


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 24, 2010)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation in Myrtle Beach is right at "Broadway at the Beach" center and has many things for children as well as adults to do.  SBP also has a heated indoor pool (nice and big) to use if weather is inclement.  That would definitely be my choice.   There is mini golf right at the resort (free).


----------



## May mom (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses.  I think I may try to go to MB since we've never been as a family and we've done HH many times.


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 26, 2010)

Are you trading through II or RCI?  In MB/N.MB, the Marriott, Sheratons (and I think, some Bluegreens) are traded through II.  RCI has the Wyndham and Bluegreen resorts.  Not sure about trading into the Peppertrees, which are quieter with fewer onsite activities and amenities than these others but popular anyway.

If you're trading through RCI, most of the Wyndhams are up in N. Myrtle Beach, except for SeaWatch.  The only Wyndham with less kid's activities is Westwinds.  We prefer N.MB over MB because N.MB has mostly newer development with much less of MB's famous Ocean Blvd "cruising" and co-ed/biker crowds, and to us, a more family-friendly, wider beach and environment.  N.MB resorts do require an extra 10-15 min. highway drive to reach Broadway at the Beach, the dinner shows/concert halls or the Ripley's Aquarium, compared with most MB resorts, for those chilly or rainy days.  However, N.MB has plenty of local activities, like the Cherry Grove fishing pier and boating, area themed mini-golf places and arcades, restaurants, golf, etc.  And many of the N.MB resorts have a lot of onsite activities, like pool parties w/music and games.

All of the Wyndhams in MB/N.MB have heated _indoor_ and outdoor pools.  I believe the same is true of most of the Bluegreens, Sheratons and the Marriott in this area, but you'd want to make sure before you confirm, if that matters to you.  Wyndham's Ocean Blvd/Cottages/SeaWatch/Towers at CG and Bluegreen's Shore Crests offer a lot of child-friendly amenities and activities, including floating river pools and kid's playrooms.  These kinds of things helped a lot whenever our children were young and we hit bad weather or we were too tired/relaxed in the evening to go out.

Btw, by March spring breaks (colleges), nearly everything (shops, restaurants, shows, golf courses, etc.) is open and in full-swing.  The "open" season in SC is much, much longer than in the OBX or VA Beach or the northeast.  There are a handful of summer seasonal events (weekly fireworks or weekend festivities) that don't start until Memorial Day weekend but the hard structures (restaurants, shows, museums, etc.) are nearly all open either year-round or from March through November/December.

There's also a very nice state park just south of MB (not thinking of MBSP) which has plenty of bike-riding trails and a marsh walk, if that's your thing too.  Still, I think N.MB is a really fun, spring break destination for families with kids.  Enjoy!


----------



## sernow (Jul 26, 2010)

The park that's south of MB is Huntington Beach State Park and it's very nice. The kids liked Alligator Adventure too. Like Lisa, I'm fonder of North Myrtle Beach. As you've already been told, MB and HHI are nothing alike.  Easter will be the 24th of April in 2011, and that will be great weather in South Carolina. Is that when your break will be? That would be super.


----------



## davemy (Jul 26, 2010)

I have done both many times at easter or spring break in April and my vote is Myrtle beach if your looking for more than beach and nature type things. My girls are now 19 and 15 and they would always pick myrtle beach. They like hilton head too! Just myrtle more.


----------



## JW6 (Aug 9, 2010)

My family and I have always vacationed at MB.  I think your entire family would enjoy it entirely.  I am a Wyndham owner and we love it at Seawatch.
Good Luck!


----------

